# CLemens bed section



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone out there has an extra section of a clemens bed. Cut ones would work also, I have already Tried Dick French, he is out of them. I know its a long shot, but I only have 2 sections and mainly build surf rods. I find myself having to try and position my thread carraige at odd angles on long one piece rods to get it to work. I can use the renzetti bed pieces but they are 2mm wider and the thread carraige wont roll across the seams that way. I may end up having to use the renzetti, but figured I would try here first


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Older renzetti beds will work also, something prior to 2003


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You find anything yet? I saw you posted in a few places. If you can't find it from someone on TK's site, I don't know that you will. That's probably your best bet.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> You find anything yet? I saw you posted in a few places. If you can't find it from someone on TK's site, I don't know that you will. That's probably your best bet.


Yes it looks like I found 3 actually. Now I can have close to a grand tied up in a 15 yr old rod lathe,


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> Yes it looks like I found 3 actually. Now I can have close to a grand tied up in a 15 yr old rod lathe,


Ouch. For that much you could get a Renzetti. :redface:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Ouch. For that much you could get a Renzetti. :redface:


basically the same thing. Honestly the only difference I can see on the ones that I have seen is the bed is 1' longer, because it comes it 3, 3' sections. By the time you get the extra beds and such for the Renzetti that I have for the clemens you would be in the 1400 range, so I am still under that. I now have 18' bed, not that I need that much and 5 rod stands. I will probably sell off some of the extra bed sections so I will be under the 1000 mark. I need to start building some rods to justify that kind of $:redface:


----------

